
Will the coronavirus kill the oil industry and help save the climate? - wayanon
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/apr/01/the-fossil-fuel-industry-is-broken-will-a-cleaner-climate-be-the-result
======
wayanon
Won’t the oil price crash (post-covid) do the opposite and stimulate demand
for fossil fuels?

